# Western MVP3 Stainless



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

8.6ft , small scrape on side , nice plow. considering offers


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

also has snow deflector on it now


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're going to want to put a price....fair warning...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I love his prices.

I won't low ball ya, 500.00......deal?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$700, but you deliver it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How old, didn't you get that this year? You may need that next week.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

$750 I'll come get it


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> I love his prices.
> 
> I won't low ball ya, 500.00......deal?


My post said $500.00 and freight on the seller...

Then I heard MJD in my ear and decided to edit it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Last time he wanted $6,000


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

its actually a bargain at 6 which we all know


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If that plow is a bargain at 6k I sold @JustJeff his DXT way too cheap.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Installed new with warranty $6000 is a deal 
Plow side 3500 max


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

UniqueTouch said:


> its actually a bargain at 6 which we all know


Plow side only?

Not really a bargin... there were some mild steel versions that were sold in the 4s a few weeks ago...

So let us all in what is included and what are you asking for it?


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Still for sale?


----------

